# Need help buying SECOND handgun (NOVICE!)



## doom (Feb 16, 2013)

As I stated in the introduction section. I've bought a CZ-75BD as my first handgun. It was absolutely a no brainer. Before I went to my NRA first steps course, I emailed the instructor and asked if he had a CZ I could try, he brought an EAA Witness in .40S&W and it felt like gold even though I have small hands. I couldn't hit the side of a barn with the Glock 19 we all used, but with the Witness I was grouping shots very nicely, hence buying the CZ in 9mm (which should have even less recoil).

I'm waiting for it to come to my FFL still, but I'm already looking for my second purchase... I REALLY do not like polymer handguns (I did not like the feel of the Glock, M&P, or XD that I rented), however I do find the Taurus PT840 attractive.

I'm more of a steel/alloy frame guy. Here are the models I'm considering. I have about $600 to spend but no more. If I had the $1000 to shell out, I wouldn't be asking and I'd already have bought an HK45C or a P88 (LOVE the design of both though I've never shot them).

I shoot left handed, but it doesn't bother me if the slide release and decocker/safety are designed for rightys

In my price range I'm looking at these:

USED
FEG P9M or FN Hi Power (Browning is out of my price range)
Sig P226 
Sig P225
HK USP 40 ($600 used at palmetto state)

New
CZ P-06/P-01 (If I can find it..)
Taurus PT840 
Tristar C-100

Anything else? I like the European stuff if you can't tell. I do NOT want a 1911. I don't like them. The only way I'd buy a 1911 is if it was produced during WWI simply out of an immense interest I have in that period.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sig 226


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I recommend you stay away from Taurus (my personal bias, I guess). A Sig 226 has been recommended - take a look at it - great firearm. You may also want to check out Beretta pistols. That said, why not wait until your CZ arrives and you get some range time before deciding on caliber, size, and feature set of pistol #2? Lastly, try to shoot before you buy if at all possible as you're new to firearms. Good luck!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

+1 to stay away from Taurus.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Beretta is a nice choice. I have a PX4 (polymer, shoots really nice and balanced) but the 92fs is nice.


----------



## doom (Feb 16, 2013)

Although it's probably a poor example, I have a 92fs bb gun (I think it's a bb gun anyway) and it doesn't really feel good in my hands. 

I went to my FFL today and touched my CZ for the first time. Outstanding. I had to fill out NICS paperwork so I'll get to have the CZ in my possession in a few days. While I was at the FFL, I got to handle a Bersa Thunder 45 (randomly). I liked the overall size of the Bersa, just didn't like the gun itself. 

I definitely need to practice more at a range, but I can't help but look and compare every gun I see. I'm confident that I'd like to stick with 9mm unless I get a great deal. 9mm is much more cost effective than 40 or 45, especially during these hectic times, and I can use the same ammunition in all my guns which helps keep cost and confusion down as well. At the moment these are the frontrunners:

Sig p226 (as mentioned) 
FEG Hi-Power (I just love the way it looks)
CZ82 (I only learned about this gun last night, it's ambidextrous too!)

Right now I can get a used p226 for $500+ shipping. Seems like a steal, but I don't know how much they went for before the gun scare and I don't want to get cheated.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus. CZ's are great. I would also recommend HK's. Berettas are always good too.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

doom said:


> I definitely need to practice more at a range, but I can't help but look and compare every gun I see. I'm confident that I'd like to stick with 9mm unless I get a great deal. 9mm is much more cost effective than 40 or 45, especially during these hectic times, and I can use the ammo in all my guns...
> CZ82 (I only learned about this gun last night, it's ambidextrous too!)
> .


While i love the CZ82, it is chambered for 9mm Makarov. This is NOT the same as the 9mm Luger of your other CZ. 
Let me be clear. DO NOT INTERCHANGE THE AMMO. IT IS DANGEROUS. 
The 9mm luger is longer and more powerful and should not even load in the 82. The Makarov MAY load in a 9mm Luger, but is a different diameter and if the first goes bang, the second will go boom.

All that said, i love the way my 82 fits my hand. And it is very accurate.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's all a part of the enjoyment...............+1 on the Taurus


doom said:


> Although it's probably a poor example, I have a 92fs bb gun (I think it's a bb gun anyway) and it doesn't really feel good in my hands.
> 
> I went to my FFL today and touched my CZ for the first time. Outstanding. I had to fill out NICS paperwork so I'll get to have the CZ in my possession in a few days. While I was at the FFL, I got to handle a Bersa Thunder 45 (randomly). I liked the overall size of the Bersa, just didn't like the gun itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## doom (Feb 16, 2013)

I know that 9x18 is different from 9x19. It's actually widely available too, as is .357 sig. I don't think I'll see stocked 9mm ammo for awhile so now I'm rethinking things. I want to buy something I can shoot and not have to worry about not having ammo for. The Sig p226 has a conversion for .357 so it really does seem like the front runner. If only it was suited for left handed shooters I'd have made my decision already! 

Is there a .357 conversion for the Sig p6?


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Shoot a 92fs by Beretta and you'll wonder why there are any other pistols ever made.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta_92FS said:


> Shoot a 92fs by Beretta and you'll wonder why there are any other pistols ever made.


So true! :smt023

Or.....a 96FS.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I own 2 96 inox's...............IMHO..one of the top five handguns ever produced.


----------



## doom (Feb 16, 2013)

The 92fs is really a handsome firearm, but the model I like commands a huge premium (more than my budget) and are rare. I like the early 90's Italian made with that rich blued finish as opposed to the more modern, cheaper, mass produced looking models.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

doom said:


> I know that 9x18 is different from 9x19. It's actually widely available too, as is .357 sig. I don't think I'll see stocked 9mm ammo for awhile so now I'm rethinking things. I want to buy something I can shoot and not have to worry about not having ammo for. The Sig p226 has a conversion for .357 so it really does seem like the front runner. If only it was suited for left handed shooters I'd have made my decision already!
> 
> Is there a .357 conversion for the Sig p6?


As long as you lnow that. Cool (some do not, and learn the hard way) 
That said, my 82 carries nice, shoots like a dream, and is 12+1. And was under 200 when i bought it. What's not to like?


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Beretta 92FS Inox, made in Italy. I just missed out on the 92FS Inox compact because I didn't decide fast enough. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :smt076.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree with above posts. I recommend the beretta 90 series to everyone. I myself have an m9 (92fs) and I LOVE IT. So much so that I prefer it over any other hand gun. Even a 1911. But the 1911 does come in second.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

grey-wolf said:


> Beretta 92FS Inox, made in Italy. I just missed out on the 92FS Inox compact because I didn't decide fast enough. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :smt076.


Was the compact a single-stack handgun?

Nothing wrong with the 92FS. You own a world-class firearm. Congrats!! :smt023


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I personally do not buy used guns from dealers. I have traded a few guns to dealers ,but the guns had issues.
I did sell perfect mint guns to friends and family.Gun dealers will not pay very well, obviously they have to make a profit. I would always give first preference of a mint or perfect used gun to a friend before I let a dealer buy it.
This does not hold true in the majority of used gun purchases. Used guns in most cases are very reliable. I would just rather buy new.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'd still like to get my hands on a Beretta. My M&P9 is really good (but half polymer, so you likely aren't interested), and I'm now quite proficient with it, but I think I'd do better with a longer barrel. The M&P9 only has a 4.75", and a larger-framed handgun would be better for me, I think.

Cannon


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

How about the beretta px4 storm, any variation you decide I'm sure you will be happy.


----------

